# why don't someone



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

why doesn't someone start a website like a reverse ebay...
you place want you want and people that have it offer or bid their item to you...

wanted: 92.5 inch string for buckmaster bow.

wanted: 14mm lug wrench....

people would then comeback saying i have one for ten dollars,,,then someone else would say,,i have one for 8 dollars postage paid....

it would be a great site: make money by joining or by each transaction.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Go for it.
Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

In Australia we use gumtree [.com.au] for that but it's still not quite that - just free ads. I would love that. I'd be constantly posting 'Wanted Extra Wooden Crates' and 'Wanted Old Crockery' and 'Wanted Everything You Don't Want Anymore That Is Steel, Wood or Cast Iron."


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

That sounds like a great idea. Hurry up and run with it before someone else does! People can be ruthless when it comes to that sort of stuff.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't look around much on Ebay any more, but they used to have a place where you could list items you were looking for. But I think your idea is a good one and should be pursued.

Nomad


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I like the idea. there is a wanted section on craigslist and some other sites but a site dedicated to this purpose could work well if you got the right people to see it.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, craigslist is kind of like that with a lot of wanted stuff on there.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

We already do. It's called Craigslist. I'm sure there are others.

You don't even necessarily have to used the "wanted" section. Just post a "WANTED" ad in the category of the item you're looking for.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Yep, when I browse on craigslist, about every section seems to have some wanted things. Don't have to worry about cost on there, just about getting ad flagged and deleted. That seems to be a fun hobby for a lot of people on there......


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

yup craigslist and the like.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

LoonyK said:


> Yep, when I browse on craigslist, about every section seems to have some wanted things. Don't have to worry about cost on there, just about getting ad flagged and deleted. That seems to be a fun hobby for a lot of people on there......


There's a local poster who keeps posting ads for porno videos, and their TOS explicitly states that they do not allow advertising for pornography. It keeps getting deleted, and re-posted.

And then there was the guy in my brother's city who kept advertising a signed Billy Idol album for $200, and someone finally made a post that said "Nobody wants it."

:gaptooth:


----------



## jnkgal (Apr 12, 2013)

LoonyK said:


> Yeah, craigslist is kind of like that with a lot of wanted stuff on there.


yep I just was about to post about Craigslist then I saw this post. yes Craigslist does have a wanted area but please do be careful because scammers and crooks slither around that site. I don't have much respect for a site which allows personal ads which are prostitution related mostly. Hey what decent person is going to put their self on line to find a date a good person don't need to do that they find one normally. They have busted many prostitution rings on there and I'm sure of they check the dating sites its the same go around just crazies and prostitutes. They prostitute for money or drugs. 

People have been scammed many times on there. Some have met up with to do the deals and they were robbed etc. Be careful when dealing with that site. we have gotten ripped off and then gotten good deals on there. Just be very careful of Craigslist!!!


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

haha yeah, dating sites are full of prostitution, is why I had to finally close my accounts on christian dating sites...:smack


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

LoonyK said:


> haha yeah, dating sites are full of prostitution, is why I had to finally close my accounts on christian dating sites...:smack


at least they were Christian prostitutes.....lol 

But there used to be a little known Ebay Want it Now listings but they discontinued them last year, maybe if they woulda let people know about it they wouldnt have closed it.


----------

